# Orinoco River Accident - Warning - Graphic



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that's a large feeder!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Dammmmm WTF....


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

This is a super old picture Marco, lol


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Umm is there a news story with it or what?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Eewwwwwww


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7573872/Piranhas


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy crap! That is insane. I have never seen this so thanks for posting!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure about the truth of this incident. Also the one picture showing the complete head and eye sockets doesnt look right. The eye sockets are supose to have a hole for your optical nerves etc, it appears to be completely close shut.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ksls said:


> I'm not sure about the truth of this incident. Also the one picture showing the complete head and eye sockets doesnt look right. The eye sockets are supose to have a hole for your optical nerves etc, it appears to be completely close shut.


Hmmm! You're onto something!!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

looks like one of those catfish parasite thingys ate the insides of the body...these catfish parasites were featured in one of the river monster episodes


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

piranhas did not kill this man. he was ethier dead when they got to him or the description is wrong


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

haha poor douche


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

roidrage03 said:


> haha poor douche


this is mature


----------

